# Happy Birthday!



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Today is my 19th birthday!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Happy birthday! where's my gift?!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

It's right here, Darren:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

WooT!... *opens it*










 not funny =P


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

How selfish of you. Here's a gift Invisible.Ink:

I always get people gifts that I like just in case they reject them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

The irony of it; laughable.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, I definitely wouldn't reject that gift, Rozanne! lol


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...just a shame I am 99 thousand pounds short. Otherwise, Happy Birthday to you I.I, I hope you are having a nice day.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

happy birthday!

and happy un-birthday to everyone else


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Happy birthday

Jas


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I know it's a tad late but Happy Birthday invisible.ink!

Hope you had a fantabulous day 

zbohem x


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Im a day late here but happy birthday to you.

Kinda wish i was 19 again now i feel ancient .


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Late as well. Sorry.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

You are indeed but a babe. Ah to go back in time.
Hope you had a FINE day.
Bestest,
Dreamer 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------

